# problème wifi avec ipad2



## AT43 (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un pb de wifi avec mon Ipad2, le symbole de réseau est bien là, dans les réglages apparait bien le nom du réseau auquel je me suis déjà connecté avec mot de passe,
il fonctionnait encore hier, il est encore valable mais je ne parviens plus à m'y connecter, çà marche avec mon iphone donc le réseau de l'hôtel où je suis est actif.
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## AT43 (4 Décembre 2011)

Hello, personne pour m'aider, pb wifi toujours pas résolu malgrès reset et restauration!toujours impossible d'avoir le réseau .


----------



## AT43 (5 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour ton aide, oui j'ai renouvelé le bail et les réglages sont les mêmes sauf l'IP j'ai même essayé de rentrer les données Iphone sans succès je ne vois vraiment pas je vais essayer demain sur un autre réseau je verrais bien.


----------



## AT43 (5 Décembre 2011)

Pb en partie résolu, mon wifi fonctionne normalement sur un autre réseau donc pb avec celui de l'hôtel.merci.


----------

